# Undervolting laptop i7-9750h



## Empecial (Dec 21, 2020)

Hello. Some time ago i tried to undervolt my laptop to cool it more to keep the clock speeds. It didn't really work and im stuck with mediocre results and high temps. I've been trying to read up on some possibilites, but im not really sure what to do. From these undervolts there should be atleast some cooler temps, but that's not the case. And the Limits section has always been full of those warnings even against all the cooling. but it didn't seem to make a difference either. I've also checked in HWINFO to see if my undervolts are being applied. Seems like they are. I also have both the fans  in the laptop at around 6122 RPM + about 1500-2000 RPM on 6 more small fans. and almost nothing changes. Can anybody see whats wrong here? and maybe guide me in the right direction?


----------



## rethcirE (Dec 22, 2020)

If you have already set max fans and undervolted while still hitting above 90C the only thing left to do is re-paste the CPU with a better thermal compound. No trick settings can better transfer heat from the chip to the heatsink, it's a physical limitation of bad paste. More airflow won't help much.

Your particular laptop is set to thermal throttle at only 92C. However, the cores reach 95C or higher it looks like. In the Options menu under 'PROCHOT Offset' try changing whatever this value is to raise PROCHOT from 92C. Ideally 100C.

Once you have better thermal compound applied; In the TPL window I would experiment with raising Short and Long Power Max to something like 60/70, and Unclamp everything. These are PL1/PL2 limits which currently are only 55/56 and preventing the CPU from holding max turbo ratio. It's normal to have some Limits triggered at bootup so ensure you clear Limit reasons before actual testing.


----------



## Empecial (Dec 22, 2020)

rethcirE said:


> If you have already set max fans and undervolted while still hitting above 90C the only thing left to do is re-paste the CPU with a better thermal compound. No trick settings can better transfer heat from the chip to the heatsink, it's a physical limitation of bad paste. More airflow won't help much.
> 
> Your particular laptop is set to thermal throttle at only 92C. However, the cores reach 95C or higher it looks like. In the Options menu under 'PROCHOT Offset' try changing whatever this value is to raise PROCHOT from 92C. Ideally 100C.
> 
> Once you have better thermal compound applied; In the TPL window I would experiment with raising Short and Long Power Max to something like 60/70, and Unclamp everything. These are PL1/PL2 limits which currently are only 55/56 and preventing the CPU from holding max turbo ratio. It's normal to have some Limits triggered at bootup so ensure you clear Limit reasons before actual testing.


hello again. so, i've been looking for that prochot offset value you mentioned and... it doesnt seem like i have it. i found a picture of it online and it didnt appear for me in the menu. can i somehow acces it another way?


----------



## unclewebb (Dec 22, 2020)

@Empecial - Here is the new sub forum for ThrottleStop discussions.








						ThrottleStop
					

Optimize and tweak your Intel processor




					www.techpowerup.com
				




Start by downloading the latest version of ThrottleStop. It has the PROCHOT Offset feature. The version you are using does not.

EDP OTHER is usually caused by one of the current limits. Set the PP0 Current Limit to 256 and check the Lock option. Set all of the IccMax values in the FIVR window to their max, 255.75.

When Speed Shift is enabled and you see SST in green, the Set Multiplier function is not longer used so do not check this option.

Your screenshot shows your CPU running at half of its power limit and already up to 80°C. Time to re-paste and clean out your laptop.


----------



## Empecial (Dec 25, 2020)

rethcirE said:


> In the Options menu under 'PROCHOT Offset' try changing whatever this value is to raise PROCHOT from 92C. Ideally 100C.


hello again. so, i've done what you asked and raised it from 8 to 14. but i have a question. should my PROCHOT on the main window still display 92 or should it have changed?

and should i also lock the PROCHOT offset?


----------



## unclewebb (Dec 25, 2020)

Empecial said:


> raised it from 8 to 14


You went the wrong way. This is an Offset. To raise the thermal throttling temperature you must decrease the PROCHOT Offset value. When you set this to 2, your CPU will thermal throttle at 98°C instead of the Intel default 100°C.

If you changed this value and the PROCHOT temperature on the main screen of ThrottleStop did not change then this value is already locked. 
Look in the Options window. Do you see a picture of a lock near this setting? Some manufacturers lock this setting in the BIOS so it cannot be changed.


----------



## Devon68 (Dec 25, 2020)

Do manufacturers really sell laptops that throttle so much that you have to under volt them?
or is it not used properly?
I'm just baffled as to why would anyone spend all that money on a I7 and then have to under volt it, and loose performance.


----------



## unclewebb (Dec 25, 2020)

The majority of laptops sold by all manufacturers are poorly engineered. They save money everywhere they can and spend as little as possible on proper cooling. Have a look at this sorry looking heatsink that is trying to cool a Core i7.



http://imgur.com/K88ofEI


The layer of copper is about as thick as a light coat of paint. Pathetic. The slightest bit of load sends the temps sky rocketing.

Intel mobile CPUs run hot. To achieve maximum performance, you have to do whatever you can to keep them below the thermal throttling temperature. 



Devon68 said:


> and then have to under volt it, and loose performance.


I do not think you understand. Reducing the voltage does not decrease performance. It increases performance. A cooler CPU will thermal throttle less and run faster. Reducing the voltage reduces power consumption which reduces power limit throttling. This allows Intel CPUs to run faster, not slower.

A little bit of tweaking can make a big difference. Here is a 10th Gen 15W U series CPU running at full bore. Too bad Intel killed voltage control on their 11th Gen U series.



http://imgur.com/NQHgK5G


----------



## Empecial (Dec 25, 2020)

unclewebb said:


> Do you see a picture of a lock near this setting?


well i sadly do have that lock. guess the only way now is to repaste


----------



## Devon68 (Dec 25, 2020)

> well i sadly do have that lock. guess the only way now is to repaste


Just out of curiosity what model of laptop do you have?


----------



## Empecial (Dec 26, 2020)

Devon68 said:


> Just out of curiosity what model of laptop do you have?


i've got the acer nitro 7 model with an i7-9750h and 1660 ti.


----------

